# best online site to buy your soap making supplies



## kimnkell (Apr 9, 2012)

I am wanting to order some supplies and the site that I have found so far is brambleberry.com  They seem to have very reasonable prices...Just wondering where everyone else get their supplies. 
Thanks
Kim


----------



## judymoody (Apr 9, 2012)

BB is a good supplier who carries pretty much everything.

Where you live, in part, might dictate your choice as you will have to take shipping costs into account.


----------



## lsg (Apr 9, 2012)

I like Soaper's Choice for oils and butters and Essential Depot for lye.  I usually order most of my essential oils and fragrance oils from Camden Grey, BB or WSP.


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2012)

Brambleberry (BB) is a good company, great customer service & wonderful products.

But for me the shipping is quite expensive, so I get most of my items from Natures Garden Candles (NG) http://www.naturegardencandles.com
They also have good quality products and great customer service.

If you'd like to look for a supplier closer to you, you may want to check out http://www.suppliersbystate.com


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 9, 2012)

Bramble Berry is good, but like previously said, shipping costs and time (if ordering oils that can't ship via air due to flashpoints) need to be taken into consideration.

I use Wholesale Supplies Plus, Elements Bath & Body, Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals, Nature's Garden and Candle Science (CS has a lot of body safe fragrance oils, but there are some that are NOT safe for body use). I live in TN so many of these are just a 2 day shipping time for me. If I order from Elements B&B and use UPS ground, I get it the day after its shipped.

Essential Depot for lye is the best place I've found unless you can find a cheap local source for it. Unfortunately, I could only find 1lb for $15 at Ace Hardware in my town so I buy online 

If I decide to go into business selling soap next year, I will buy in bulk from Soaper's Choice. For now, Walmart and my suppliers above are perfect for the size of oils I need.


----------



## dryalligator (Apr 9, 2012)

I live outside of Orlando and I found, by accident, a local supplier for all of my oils, some additives, very few EO or FO but it sure saves on shipping!  Hope I'm not the only customer.  I found this place looking for candle supplies.  Maybe you could look for something similar in your area by going thru online or book directories of businesses.  Prices for me equal the brand name suppliers like BB.


----------



## agriffin (Apr 9, 2012)

I use Soaper's Choice for base oils and Bramble Berry for everything else.


----------



## zeoplum (Apr 9, 2012)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I use Soaper's Choice for base oils and Bramble Berry for everything else.



Ditto.


----------



## Padamae (Apr 9, 2012)

I would also recommended looking into soap-making-resource for molds and natural colorants.such as indigo.


----------



## Bmbyx (Apr 10, 2012)

For my FO’s and clays I prefer to order from New Direction Aromatics http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/  they carry the best FO’s out there, for my EO’s, base oils and lye I use Essential Depot, and MP bases from Bramble Berry (their shipping is way too high so I drive to the BB, they are close enough,).


----------



## Padamae (Apr 10, 2012)

Oregon trail is great for fragrance and for natural colatanta and additives.

Save on.scents is good I like the ultra best the SOS seems.to fade faster.


----------



## tryanything (Apr 10, 2012)

Bmbyx said:
			
		

> ... Bramble Berry (their shipping is way too high so I drive to the BB, they are close enough,).



Aren't they located in Washington?  I'm going to visit my mom in Seattle next month.  I may have to schedule a day to go to the shop.  I didn't know they had an actual store!

I'm getting back into soaping after about a six month break.  I had a baby the day after christmas and I'm just now getting to where my schedule isn't so crazy.


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 11, 2012)

I also use soapers choice, essential depot and BB (but I live in WA). Occasionally i'll get my eo or fo from someplace else.


----------



## flavapor (Apr 12, 2012)

dryalligator said:
			
		

> I live outside of Orlando and I found, by accident, a local supplier for all of my oils, some additives, very few EO or FO but it sure saves on shipping!  Hope I'm not the only customer.  I found this place looking for candle supplies.  Maybe you could look for something similar in your area by going thru online or book directories of businesses.  Prices for me equal the brand name suppliers like BB.



So do I.  What supplier are you using?  I was actually going to place a large order of butters and start selling online so I could supply my habit!  I am going to pm you.


----------



## Bmbyx (Apr 13, 2012)

Aren't they located in Washington?  I'm going to visit my mom in Seattle next month.  I may have to schedule a day to go to the shop.  I didn't know they had an actual store!
Yep, they are in Bellingham, WA. Bramble Berry have a shop in downtown, Otion Welcome otionsoap.com - BlueHost.com 

I would recommend to go on BB site first to see what you would like to purchase, then call the Otion at least a day ahead so they can stock the store. Otion is under remodel right now and have limited inventory, but the warehouse is not too far (though it is closed on weekends). 

I ran up there not too long ago and the store was out of stock of some basic stuff. They told me to call ahead next time.



			
				Bmbyx said:
			
		

> Aren't they located in Washington?  I'm going to visit my mom in Seattle next month.  I may have to schedule a day to go to the shop.  I didn't know they had an actual store!


Yep, they are in Bellingham, WA. Bramble Berry have a shop in downtown, Otion Welcome otionsoap.com - BlueHost.com 

I would recommend to go on BB site first to see what you would like to purchase, then call the Otion at least a day ahead so they can stock the store. Otion is under remodel right now and have limited inventory, but the warehouse is not too far (though it is closed on weekends).

I ran up there not too long ago and the store was out of stock of some basic stuff. They told me to call ahead next time.


----------



## Carried Away Crafts (Apr 16, 2012)

I get much of what I use from Natures Garden Candles http://www.naturegardencandles.com 

I make and sell Bath Fizzies / Bath Bombs, in bulk, to Soap Makers who want to add to their product line- but I know that Natures Garden has whatever you might need for soap.

Hope that helps, 
Tony


----------



## kimnkell (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, I ended up ordering my lye from Essential Depot . It was the cheapest I found at 10 for 35.99 plus free shipping.  Then I got my coconut oil, palm oil, etc. from Brambleberry and it surprisingly arrived very quickly. I am gonna try and make my first batch tomorrow. I think I will do a simple shortening recipe I found for my first batch to get the feel of things and then use my oils and such. I am excited!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2016)

This post is 4 years old.  The op hasn't been here in a long time and won't see your response.


----------

